# Plastic electric kettles



## TheBlade (Jun 30, 2011)

Just bought a small 1000w plastic kettle. Made our first cup of tea. It tasted like... well, like a plastic kettle!
Ten boilings later it still tastes like a plastic kettle.
Anybody got any tips about getting rid of the taste quickly?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not a trick question but do you know whether the same water, boiled in a metal kettle, tastes the same ?

Is the taste sort of TCP-like ? Chlorine in water from some sources reacts with the various plastic components of kettles, pipe-work and even, in our case, Tesco polythene milk bottles, to give this taste. There is a good article about it on the Anglian Water Board website and the matter was aired- many times- on MHF some years ago.

http://www.anglianwater.co.uk/household/water-quality/facts/tcp/

We don't get it very often now- "matured" pipework and kettle components- ? but sometimes we fill up with a new lot of water and it comes back.

I don't think there is anything you can do about it except let time pass but the quickest solution is to take the new kettle back to where you bought it and exchange it for a metal one.

G


----------



## thevines (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi we've had a similar kettle for 3 years with no adverse effects. Mind you we haven't sample every area's water yet!


----------



## TheBlade (Jun 30, 2011)

It's definitely the kettle and not the water. The kettle itself smells like the taste (if that makes sense).
I guess we'll just have to persevere, can't really send it back now! Thanks for your thoughts though.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Try two tablespoons of bicarb in the water. After boiling, discard the solution and rinse the kettle out.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

We had the same problem and just stopped using the kettle and put it in back of cupboard. Had to use is some months later and it was ok. Now to answer your question, no I don't know what will take the plastic taste away.

Waz


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Out if interest what make of kettle is itas my wife has just ordered a Sunncamp one.

I don't fancy plastic tasting coffee!


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

VenturerDave said:


> Out if interest what make of kettle is itas my wife has just ordered a Sunncamp one.
> 
> I don't fancy plastic tasting coffee!


Hi ours was from Tesco own brand

Waz


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We always throw the first lot of boiled water away and then reboil the kettle again.

We also have to do this indoors when we've been away.

Denise


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi 

We have a similar kettle to yours by the sound of it, but dont get any plasticy taste at all. :? 

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Alternatives*

Hello,

Stainless Steel one too small?

We have the one below and it does not taste of plastic


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

On a similar theme, I used to use a pan to boil water on "travelling days". I felt that the water tasted "panny", so I bought a whistling kettle.

I have ended up with three kettles in here now though - the whistler, the main electric one and a small electric traveller for low ampage sites overseas. I need to get rid of at least one but not sure which!

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Chigman said:


> Hi
> 
> We have a similar kettle to yours by the sound of it, but dont get any plasticy taste at all. :?
> 
> Steve


See my answer above and read about it in other links...it's due to the reaction of a particular type of plastic- possibly a seal in the kettle rather than the body of the kettle itself-to chlorine in the water supply. Different water authorities deal differently with their supplied water.

G


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

Bicarb is great for taking smells and tastes away from just about anything. (So don't put it on your dinner ) :x


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

VenturerDave said:


> Out if interest what make of kettle is itas my wife has just ordered a Sunncamp one.
> 
> I don't fancy plastic tasting coffee!


Don't worry, we replaced our kettle last week with a Sunncamp one. As usual, I used the kettle before reading the instructions which say boil and discard at least once before using. However, no problems, no bad taste and a great low voltage kettle.

Dave


----------



## TheBlade (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks to all those that took the trouble to reply.
The kettle is branded "Kingavon". It was the cheapest one on ebay (OK, I know... damned cheapskate deserves all he gets!).
But the good news is that the bicarb trick has certainly greatly improved things. So thanks again for that.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> Not a trick question but do you know whether the same water, boiled in a metal kettle, tastes the same ?
> 
> Is the taste sort of TCP-like ? Chlorine in water from some sources reacts with the various plastic components of kettles, pipe-work and even, in our case, Tesco polythene milk bottles, to give this taste. There is a good article about it on the Anglian Water Board website and the matter was aired- many times- on MHF some years ago.
> 
> ...


OOO... a tasting test re boiled water is at issue here ....

1) household kettle
2) small plastic kettle
3) gas hob kettle

each filled with

1) tap water
2) Evian

Makes 6 different tastings to be done blind


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

It is almost certainly the gasket sealing the heater element which is made up of rubber compound and reacts with the chlorine residual in the water. Boiling a few times will normally get rid of it also the bicarb can help, or a few squeezes of lemon juice added to the water before boiling can help, rinse out and boil with fresh water.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

TheBlade said:


> Just bought a small 1000w plastic kettle. Made our first cup of tea. It tasted like... well, like a plastic kettle!
> Ten boilings later it still tastes like a plastic kettle.
> Anybody got any tips about getting rid of the taste quickly?


For a very long time we have used "plastic" electric both at home and in the MH and we have never had any problems with a funny taste.

Perhaps it's due to the type of plastic and the quality of the kettle.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

A very topical post for me.!

We have the same trouble with our electric kettle in the van - threw one away because of it. If I empty kettle after each use it is ok, but if I just add more water like most people do, the tea/coffee is undrinkable. We do not have the same problem with the metal (for gas) one.

I have just bought a new Morphy Richards kettle for indoors and have the same problem. When I rang their helpline I was told 'we recommend you empty the kettle after each use' - doesnt say that in their blurb. I said no one empties thier kettle each time, do you? All I got was 'we recommend.......' she then told me to take it back to the shop if I wasnt satisfied . 

Luckily for me it is an excellent independant local shop, so I rang and explained and the lady at the other end of the phone was astounded that I was told to empty it, she said no one does that!! 

so you are not alone


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay, well if I'm honest... I carry an electric kettle, but I no longer use it. Mostly if I do, I carry some stress that I will blow the fuse.

So I stick to my very old gas hob kettle, that I have had for 20+ years when I used to camp in a tiny tent .... it's still a fab and cute kettle except for one thing...... the whistle no longer works. 

But I am attached to it..... it makes exactly one and half cups of tea. Rather crap, I say. 

But what should I do? Get rid of a perfectly good kettle, even though it's exactly the wrong size and has no whistle? Or buy a new one? ooooo hard......

Meantime, I fill up my tiny, old fashioned non whistling kettle with Evian.... (or ordinary water if I am heating it up only to fill my hot water bottle)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

HeatherChloe said:


> ...... the whistle no longer works.


Have you tried tinkering with it ? With a little gentle re-forming of the thin metal "lip" that does the whistle bit I managed to get one back to giving at least a gentle "wheeee..." noise - better than nothing and avoids boiling it dry.

G


----------

